# Ridiculous Schnauzer in Deer Antlers



## Gina Watson (Dec 9, 2013)

So these were a freebie item from Petsmart on black Friday:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11345823445

They were top heavy so whenever our dog moved basically, the antlers ended down around his chest but we had fun with them. I don't know about the dog.


----------

